# Second Life viewer 2.0 Beta now available.



## Axelfox (Feb 25, 2010)

https://blogs.secondlife.com/commun...02/23/second-life-viewer-2-beta-now-available

I tried it out last night and it's easy to use,compared to the Default Second Life viewer.


----------



## Carenath (Feb 25, 2010)

And failing that, there are other viewers out there that have gotten good reviews.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 25, 2010)

I loved when they went from 1.9 to 1.10.

nice

well
anyways
bout fucking time i guess

maybe ill pop back in


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 25, 2010)

The viewer is simply horrible.

They went for style over functionality, and failed at both.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 25, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The viewer is simply horrible.
> 
> They went for style over functionality, and failed at both.



Well it's still in Beta,and hopefully when it's finished it will help out newbies to sl.


----------



## AshyKnux (Feb 25, 2010)

I heard good reviews for it..but i might wait a while before getting it or wait until its official release


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll... stick with Emerald, thanks.


----------



## Remy (Feb 25, 2010)

Sticking with Emerald.

Viewer 2.0 is serious bullshit, do not want.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

not using emerald, lost too many shit to it


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> not using emerald, lost too many shit to it



I use Emerald,but i notice that ARC seems to show as 2339483933,when it shows as 987 in Snowglobe.


----------



## navyfox (Feb 25, 2010)

Remy said:


> Sticking with Emerald.
> 
> Viewer 2.0 is serious bullshit, do not want.


 
nods I like useing Emerald but I just it from my PC thats to some one that deleted it off, so ill try the beta just for fun ones im done with it Ill go back.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 25, 2010)

Remy said:


> Sticking with Emerald.
> 
> Viewer 2.0 is serious bullshit, do not want.



And Avatar Rendering Cost seems broken in 2.0 as well.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

maybe cause I'm no on SL every waking moment I dont mind Viewer 2.0 :V


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 25, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well it's still in Beta,and hopefully when it's finished it will help out newbies to sl.



"Still in Beta" is not an excuse for the shitty client they made. They've stated this has passed through quite a few hurdles already, and won't have any significant changes when the final product is release.

So actually.

"Still in beta" is not an excuse at all for what they created. 

And noobs don't need help. Players that already play SL need something reliable to count on from the company that makes the game.

And, Emerald has been the best client thus far, especially for laggy sims.

ARC has nothing to do with what Viewer you use, and is one of the most inaccurate measurements of lag that exists.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 26, 2010)

I really do not like the design of it. I looks bland and boring. Also if I wanted a web browser look then I would open my browser. Another thing I do not like is the tool bar to the side. It sticks out like a sore thumb. I'll stick to 1.23 and emerald


----------



## Kajet (Feb 26, 2010)

Shit sucks, sidebar fucks with hud attachments, it deletes logs without warning, auto plays media for surprise ear rape, and there's more bullshit things with it.

Fuck the noobs I learned how to use the original viewer with no problems, I didn't need this retarded "windows live" looking clusterfuck UI...


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 26, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Shit sucks, sidebar fucks with hud attachments, it deletes logs without warning, auto plays media for surprise ear rape, and there's more bullshit things with it.
> 
> Fuck the noobs I learned how to use the original viewer with no problems, I didn't need this retarded "windows live" looking clusterfuck UI...


maybe its me but it didnt autoplay media for me, just find it odd I have to figure out wheres everything again. I'm still not using emerald again, too many times I lost shit to it


----------



## Seas (Feb 26, 2010)

Emerald has been the best for me so far, and based on what I read here and some other places too, I don't think I'll miss trying out SLw2.0 .


----------



## Kampfisken (Mar 6, 2010)

Hee, such strong feelings. :B

I've been using the Beta for a week or two now, and I am fairly impressed so far.
The new GUI, albeit being _VERY_ different from the previous one, has reduced the amount of windows cluttering my screen at any given time, by ALOT. I kind of fancy the sidebar after having time to get used to it; finding it to save me mouseclicks all the time. 

Some things that I'm waiting for them to fix, however, is of course the HUD bug where the sidebar distorts your window (Which they quite simply will HAVE to fix, the issue being too large for even LL to ignore), as well as some minor bugs like skins rendering incorrectly.
There was also things like media streaming and issues with the chat appearance that bothered me, but half an hour of tweaking options, files, and debug settings allowed me to crowbar most of the misbehaving ugly parts into line, leaving me with a rather nice-looking viewer afterwards. 

I previously used Emerald, and although I miss some of its functions, like the radar, assorted security patches reducing the likelyhood of being crashed etc; I still doubt I'd fancy going back to it now. Hopefully, there will be an Emerald 2.0 in the near future! :>

As a content creator, I also love the new ability to allpy Alpha masks directly onto a skin, to bits - No longer having to use bloody invisiprims ruining the look of avatars and their surroundings, all over!

For a beta, by LL none the less, I'm very impressed by the client so far, having a few friends who agree with me on that notion. However, I can also see where the protests are coming from, and the arguments (Well, some of them at least) being very valid - I'm just very flexible when it comes to adapting to new looks and styles, I suppose. I do hope, nevertheless, that they decide to include the possibility to select a "Classic GUI" skin, for those oldbies who wrinkle their noses at anything looking like "Change." :>

As for arguments going "Fuck 2.0 because it's not Emerald and I'm superiar becus I tried it fer fifteen minutes and di'nt like it", those I don't have much to spare for; It's a VERY new viewer, so unless you go at it with a bold attitude, and try to stick with it for a day or three, to relearn where everything is... yeah. Oh well, that's my opinion, at the very least.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 6, 2010)

it's in BETA!!!
its suppose to suck
sticking with emerald


----------



## navyfox (Mar 7, 2010)

well I tryed it and its mixed on me but ill stay with emerald


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 7, 2010)

I've just been reading one too many cooky statements from Emerald devs that think they are the new police force in SL - and self appointed police, where I come from, are called street gangs or paramilitaries. They've gone wacko. On the surface, the ideas sound good - but its the duty of LLs to do those things, not a pack of unmonitored and emotionally driven fellow users of SL.


As for SL 2.0 - I've been trying it solidly for the last week. Once I got used to the new UI, I started to like it. Its not bad, and it renders a lot faster. I do miss some Emerald commands, but I'm just relearning how I handled SL before I'd found Emerald.

No Radar and no go-to-height, just means a little more manual interfacing. But I can deal with it.

There is however, one serious danger with SL 2.0. Web-on-a-prim / shared media can be used to embed viruses into SL. So don't run around with 'auto-play' media on anymore. Further, you can't disable media of people who enter your land. So a person could walk in with a 300-prim hair, and hidden in a tiny 0.01 size prim somewhere in there... have a virus. The moment they enter your land, everyone in your land with auto-run media has a virus.
/facepalm.

But other than that, SL 2.0 is great. You just have to keep cautioning people to not use shared media yet.


----------

